# Hackberry/Walnut segmented bowl



## Glidden (Dec 2, 2010)

I started this bowl on fathers day and got the final finish on it yesterday. My only problems with this bowl were some bad planning on a few of the rings, and the ring second from the top was a problem from the very start and I should have just scrapped it and re-cut all the segments for the hassle it ended up causing me. Almost as if everything that could go wrong in the entire bowl ended up focused on that ring. Anyway, this is the final result, 80 segments and a solid bottom, sanded to 800, then multiple coats of wipe on poly inside and out. This will be a nice gift for my mentor at work.


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 21, 2010)

Really nice effort!:thumbsup:
Segmented bowls are on my short list...

p


----------



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice piece. Wish I had the patience for that.:thumbsup:


----------



## Michael Short (Nov 10, 2007)

Good contrasting woods. I like the pattern. 

Mike


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

That is a nice looking piece.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Looks great Glid,
pattern and contrast are very eye-catching. I'm sure your mentor will like it.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

Great work .
You kept that delinquent second ring in line :thumbsup:


----------



## Glidden (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments, I have to say working with hackberry was a real pleasure. I had some maple that I was going to use instead, but really like how hackberry looks, and now that it's done I'm glad I chose to go that route.


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

Very nice form and beautiful effect with the pattern.


----------

